
Zen3 CPUs: 20% faster single-thread performance - davrosthedalek
https://gadgetcrutches.com/technology/amd-epyc-milan-zen3-cpus-are-up-to-20-faster-than-epyc-rome-zen2/
======
ajiljayasingh
Good

